# Journey Completed! From foreign student to permanent resident



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone here in this forum. Reading your experiences that you shared was a great help for me during this journey, especially when you're unsure what to do or where to go for help. I wanted to share my story as well:

Came to South Africa as a student (study permit) in 2006. After completing my studies I applied for work permit under the scarce skills at the Port Elizabeth Home Affairs office (applied on 30 July 2013. Received a 3 year scarce skills work permit on 30 August 2013). I then got a permanent job offer in September 2013. After getting settled I began the process of gathering all the paperwork for applying for PR (I didn't apply immediately because I was advised to wait until the transition of the admin management from Home Affairs to VFS was and the new legislation came into effect). On 5 May 2015 I then applied through VFS for Permanent Residency under the provisions of Sec 27b (critical skills). On 14 October 2015, I got the notification that my permanent residency permit was ready for collection. When I collected it, there was also a verified of fof the PR permit in the envelope for me to use when applying for an ID. On 20 October I went to home affairs to apply for an ID. The process was so smooth and painless. Took less than 25 mins to submit everything. Now I'm just waiting patiently for it to be processed. 

So once again thanks for sharing all your experiences and all the best to those still pushing to get their papers sorted! Don't give up


----------



## backlight (Sep 24, 2014)

Tony1986 said:


> I would like to thank everyone here in this forum. Reading your experiences that you shared was a great help for me during this journey, especially when you're unsure what to do or where to go for help. I wanted to share my story as well:
> 
> Came to South Africa as a student (study permit) in 2006. After completing my studies I applied for work permit under the scarce skills at the Port Elizabeth Home Affairs office (applied on 30 July 2013. Received a 3 year scarce skills work permit on 30 August 2013). I then got a permanent job offer in September 2013. After getting settled I began the process of gathering all the paperwork for applying for PR (I didn't apply immediately because I was advised to wait until the transition of the admin management from Home Affairs to VFS was and the new legislation came into effect). On 5 May 2015 I then applied through VFS for Permanent Residency under the provisions of Sec 27b (critical skills). On 14 October 2015, I got the notification that my permanent residency permit was ready for collection. When I collected it, there was also a verified of fof the PR permit in the envelope for me to use when applying for an ID. On 20 October I went to home affairs to apply for an ID. The process was so smooth and painless. Took less than 25 mins to submit everything. Now I'm just waiting patiently for it to be processed.
> 
> So once again thanks for sharing all your experiences and all the best to those still pushing to get their papers sorted! Don't give up


Hi Tony,

Thanks for sharing your experience with us, I am also in the same process as you, but just wanted to know whether you had to prove your critical skills again when applying for your PR, and what documents did you use ? Did you have to prove that you have more that 5 years experience with registration to a professional body?

The reason I am asking this is because i am wondering if someone with about 4 years experience, a 5 years critical skills visa expiring around 2019, and a permanent employment contract can already apply for PR. Already got all testimonial letters to back the +- 5 years experience.

the last thing i would like to know is if you are registered with a professional body, are you registered as a professional member at the moment? and what institution is it?

Thanks in advance for taking time to read. your help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

backlight said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience with us, I am also in the same process as you, but just wanted to know whether you had to prove your critical skills again when applying for your PR, and what documents did you use ? Did you have to prove that you have more that 5 years experience with registration to a professional body?
> 
> ...



From my understanding, once you get the critical skills visa and a permanent job offer you can apply immediately for PR (don't have to wait the 5 yrs like with a general work permit). When you apply you will submit those same documents you submitted when you applied for the critical skills visa (testimonial letters, full CV, letter from relevant authority testifying to the fact that you posses critical skills; proof of registration with a professional body, publications etc..) as proof of your critical skills and proof of your permanent employment. I'm a Certified Financial Planner (CFP) and registered with the Financial Planning Institute (FPI) so I provided that in my application and I didn't have to prove the 5yrs registration.

Hope this answers your questions


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

That is good news you have there.

Any idea how long the process from applying for your id to it being given to you will take?


----------



## ravi0917 (May 22, 2015)

Hi ,
I am in SA for 6 years on work permit and applied for PR in March 2015 waiting for Outcome, 
I got my critical skills permit for 5 years in Sept 2015. 
It seems getting PR using critical skills VISA takes less time than using other VISAs.
Can i apply for PR again  using critical skills visa .
Please share if anyone got DHA email contacts to escalate the PR process.

Thanks


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

IamT said:


> That is good news you have there.
> 
> Any idea how long the process from applying for your id to it being given to you will take?


Home Affairs official said it would take 3 months. Its longer than 3months if you are married as there is an extra step your ID application goes through. But as with anything at home affairs anything is possible. I've had a couple of friends who had theirs processed in under 8 weeks. I've had others who waited 18 months...


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I submitted my application for PR under critical skills in June 2015. I submitted with VFS in Cape Town. I wanted to know if you had to go for an interview at DHA? Can you please advise?


----------



## Tony1986 (Oct 23, 2015)

RubyRuby said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I submitted my application for PR under critical skills in June 2015. I submitted with VFS in Cape Town. I wanted to know if you had to go for an interview at DHA? Can you please advise?


Hi Ruby, no I didn't go for an interview. Hope your application is successful!


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Hopefully mine comes out soon too.


----------

